

Google blocks YouTube clip of controversial film from Libya, Egypt - uladzislau
http://www.theglobeandmail.com/news/world/google-blocks-youtube-clip-of-controversial-film-from-libya-egypt/article4541365/

======
queensnake
No ....
[http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LoBwR9KEGUc&feature=plcp](http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LoBwR9KEGUc&feature=plcp)

Source:

[http://www.reddit.com/r/exmuslim/comments/zqu3o/trailer_of_t...](http://www.reddit.com/r/exmuslim/comments/zqu3o/trailer_of_the_movie_which_made_muslims_burn_the/)

